# FMA Practitioners - Have you been to PI



## PeteNerd (Feb 6, 2006)

I was just wondering how many of the FMA practicioners on here have visited or trained in the Philippines?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 6, 2006)

Not me I can't afford the gas to go across town most of the time


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2006)

PeteNerd said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how many of the FMA practicioners on here have visited or trained in the Philippines?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


 
Not I, yet I have been blessed to have some exceptional Filipino instructors to train with here in Michigan.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeap,
In 1973 and again in 1975. Very interesting and quite rewarding in many respects. Saw many..., lets just say "unusual sights and persons of unique character", during both visits. Though for the most part was very enjoyable and a excellent learning experience.

Danny T


----------



## peter (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Guys

Yes, I am one of the lucky ones to have trained in the Philippines.  Luckily, I am married into the culture so I can reduce the costs of accomodation and food.

Training in the PI is an experience not to be missed.  Coming from the UK, I certainly found a different level of focus and mentality in training.  It is a survival art first and foremost.  No thoughts of legislation or leisure, just simple survival.  The training is intense, painful and also injected with the unique 'Pinoy Humor' that we all enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you get the chance, go there and train.  The memory of the experience will last for many years. 

Good luck in your training

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## bart (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been going every few years since 1989. I have a lot of family over there and I go when I can. I'm hoping to have my next trip in 2007, although I may get a chance to go this summer.


----------



## John J (Feb 7, 2006)

I have visited a few times since 1991. As a Filipino-American, it is essential that I experience firsthand the true culture of my ancestors. And for those involved in the FMA, it is just as important to understand the martial culture. 

JohnJ


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 7, 2006)

Curious,

For those who travel and train in the PI what is the length and training schedule of your trips? Hours a day, days a week, how many days/weeks, ect...


----------



## bart (Feb 7, 2006)

I lived there for a year when I was a teenager. I trained about 3 times a week then. When I go back on visits sometimes I only get to train once or twice during a two week visit. But my last two trips I was able to train almost every day for a couple hours a day. One trip was for almost 3 weeks. The most recent was only for 10 days. 

I don't really enjoy hectic training. Even if you can get more training into one day in my opinion it's better to limit it. That way you can take good notes and get to know the people who are teaching you. It's the relationship, its genuiness and longevity that's the most important. You learn a little and work on that, then learn some more on your next visit, on and on.

If you go to the Philippines to train, it's best to stay at least one month. That will give you some time to absorb the culture. It's important to do some site seeing and to participate in the life of the place, eat the food, and drink the water. It won't change your status as a tourist, but it will make you more appreciative and understanding of the way that you'll be learning and the people you'll be learning from.


----------



## Dalum (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been there many times when I was younger visiting family.  I, unfortunately, didn't know a thing about Modern Arnis back then so training wasn't even a thought at that point.  Now that I want to go for training purposes, I can't afford it.    If you are going make sure you keep a good balance of rec/expolration of the islands and your training.  You will find that when you learn more about the culture, you will do more than just go through the motions of the style.


----------



## PeteNerd (Feb 8, 2006)

Buwaya said:
			
		

> Curious,
> 
> For those who travel and train in the PI what is the length and training schedule of your trips? Hours a day, days a week, how many days/weeks, ect...



I lived in the Philippines for two years as a Peace Corps Volunteer.  I trained in Balintawak once or twice a week for a year.  A lot of people came from overseas to train with my instructor while I was there.  Generally those people would train 1 or 2 times a day for 1 to 3 weeks.  Obviously the curriculum was greatly compacted for them.  In the future I plan to go back and train.  Probably for a week or two at a time.  Living in PI was a great experience for me.  You have to go there to really understand the people and the culture.  It's such a great place with great people.

Pete


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 12, 2006)

As a matter of fact I have just got back after 6 weeks training and other thingsartyon: .

Like the others have said, if you get the chance, go and expeariance not only the training but the culture.

Just in the midst of planning my next trip December 2006 through to January 2007. Fancy comming along Bart I am sure we could sink a few San Migs 

Best regards

Pat


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 12, 2006)

Pat OMalley said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I have just got back after 6 weeks training and other thingsartyon: .
> 
> Like the others have said, if you get the chance, go and expeariance not only the training but the culture.
> 
> ...



Welcome Pat, Glad to see you here as well.


----------



## bart (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat OMalley said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I have just got back after 6 weeks training and other thingsartyon: .
> 
> Like the others have said, if you get the chance, go and expeariance not only the training but the culture.
> 
> ...



I'd be honored! I'm hoping to be there during Sinulog, but chances are it'll be around June when the kids get out of school here in the States. The drinks'll be on me if we can get together.


----------



## Dalum (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat OMalley said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I have just got back after 6 weeks training and other thingsartyon: .
> 
> Like the others have said, if you get the chance, go and expeariance not only the training but the culture.
> 
> ...



Do they still have the same catch phrase for San Miguel?  "Ito ang Beer!"


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 13, 2006)

bart said:
			
		

> I'd be honored! I'm hoping to be there during Sinulog, but chances are it'll be around June when the kids get out of school here in the States. The drinks'll be on me if we can get together.


Well I am going out round about the 20th December and staying until the end of Jan 07, so I will be there for the Sunilog. And if we do both meet, boy will the San Mig profits rise 

It would be a honor to share a beer or 12 with you too.

Best regards

Pat


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 13, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Do they still have the same catch phrase for San Miguel? "Ito ang Beer!"


I think so, but you know after one or two you tend not to notice what anyone is saying:idunno: 

Best regards

Pat


----------



## PeteNerd (Feb 13, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Do they still have the same catch phrase for San Miguel?  "Ito ang Beer!"



Now it's "Itaas Mo!"


Peter


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 13, 2006)

PeteNerd said:
			
		

> Now it's "Itaas Mo!"
> 
> 
> Peter


:cheers: :erg:  :lol2:


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 23, 2007)

I was stationed in the Philippines as my overseas port from1970 to 1973. I was introduced to the Philippine Martial arts and trained there for 3 1/2 years. Upon my return to the US I have sought out any and all FMA that I can find to expand my knowledge of these arts.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 26, 2007)

In 1982 I grew up in the provinces and trained in Arnis and Boxing(both sport and dirty fighting versions) until my return to the US in 1986.


----------

